# Is it just me or...



## swizcore (Jan 2, 2002)

Is Herve trying to catch up to Admiral in record time? At least Admiral provides us with content in his posts.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 2, 2002)

I cant possibly offer an opinion or a post on that cause it would seem impartial...dang--nooo---I am typing---oh god make it stoooooop 


I like herve --- some of his posts are deep while others I dont know -- they seem to have no meaning (although in herve's head they might )


Admiral


----------



## FaRuvius (Jan 2, 2002)

It is as if Herve is using some of the threads as placeholders for bookmarks....

Like he wants to remember a URL, so he posts it to a thread.  And then in the next coffee shop or wherever he plugs in, he has that link.

FaRuvius


----------



## swizcore (Jan 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FaRuvius _
> *It is as if Herve is using some of the threads as placeholders for bookmarks....
> 
> Like he wants to remember a URL, so he posts it to a thread.  And then in the next coffee shop or wherever he plugs in, he has that link.
> ...


 I can dig it !


----------



## vanguard (Jan 2, 2002)

He wastes our time.  I find it frustrating.


----------



## FaRuvius (Jan 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vanguard _
> *He wastes our time.  I find it frustrating. *



I can't speak for everyone here, but I know that the majority of us who prowl around aren't exactly "pressed for time" if you know what I mean  

FaRuvius


----------



## edX (Jan 2, 2002)

see hervian thread 'SF' for my reply to vanguard's bitch. 

print - i like herve. 

goto  SF


----------



## level9 (Jan 2, 2002)

yep.


(posting "yep" to every thread, until I catch up to AdmiralAK...thanks for playing)


----------



## swizcore (Jan 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by level9 _
> *yep.
> 
> 
> (posting "yep" to every thread, until I catch up to AdmiralAK...thanks for playing)    *


 
LOL. Good deal man. Im on my way up too


----------



## vanguard (Jan 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by level9 _
> *yep.
> 
> 
> (posting "yep" to every thread, until I catch up to AdmiralAK...thanks for playing)    *



cool

(variation on your theme  )


----------



## boi (Jan 2, 2002)

yep.


----------



## edX (Jan 2, 2002)

yup.


----------



## kenny (Jan 2, 2002)

me too. yep.


----------



## simX (Jan 2, 2002)

Can I bitch about all this too?  

Don't worry, I'll save it.


----------



## ulrik (Jan 3, 2002)

weeeeeeeeee


----------



## twyg (Jan 3, 2002)

Hey! Maybe MWSF Steve will announce something we've all been waiting for...

"We've been testing the AI out on numerous web boards, but the community who seemed to adopt him most really found him lovable. Ladies and Gentlemen, iHerve!"

yup


----------



## ulrik (Jan 3, 2002)

That's exactly what I said in another thread.

Seems like it really gonna happen 

Allthough - judging from the posts I red form Herve - the term artificial "intelligence"...well....I am sure vanguard would describe it as an artificial disturbance


----------



## ksv (Jan 3, 2002)

yup 

Hmm, maybe Hervé is Steve Jobs?  

BTW, this is my 333. post, now I have as many posts as MHz's in my iMac


----------



## Nummi (Jan 3, 2002)

phlegm


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 3, 2002)

nummi you should really check that out at a doctor...phlegm can get ugly


----------



## julguribye (Jan 3, 2002)

yup-pedidupedltydoooh.


----------



## edX (Jan 3, 2002)

"yup-pedidupedltydoooh"


is that norskian?


----------



## julguribye (Jan 3, 2002)

No it's not Norsk.
It's Flanders-language....Ever watched The Simpsons?


----------



## edX (Jan 3, 2002)

yes i watch some simpsons but not regularly. excuse my ignorance once again.


----------



## TommyWillB (Jan 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vanguard _
> *He wastes our time.  I find it frustrating. *


Anyone who spends any time in this or any other chat room probably only has themselves to blame... 

(This is only relevant if you consider any part of the experience a "waste of time".)


----------



## TommyWillB (Jan 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *...BTW, this is my 333. post, now I have as many posts as MHz's in my iMac  *


Well then... sounds like you due for an upgrade.


----------

